# Clomid and Utrogestan



## magda_81 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi!!
Im a woman from sweden .I had a problem with conciving my last child..So I had a doctor in Lebanon who proscribed Clomid and utrogestan..But I forgotten how did i take the combination..He also said..U take this and After 3 month U will get pregnant ..And so I did also 

But now since I dont have contact with that doctor anymore I have order Clomid and utrogestan ..From the intenet becouse in Sweden its verry hard to get thoose pills

So I was thinking to eat them for a month when they come and see what happens..And eat utrogestan for 3 months ..
And maybe I will concive..Does any other woman here get some info about this??

Pls let me know...Or how did your doctor say how to take them..

Hugs Magda In sweden

"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome

Great news that you conceived successfully when you were previously prescribed clomid.

However, and I hate to say this, I think it is very very unwise to purchase potent fertility drugs off the internet and self medicate without any professional advise or monitoring.

How do you know that what you've bought is actually clomid as none of the "on line" sellers or pharmacies are registered ?

http://www.drugstory.org/feature/mailorderdanger.asp

Clomid is a very potent fertility drug.....you should only ever take it with the full knowledge of your GP or fertility expert. There are risks of over stimulating and multiple pregnancies and there is no way of knowing how you'll respond as each cycle can be different.

None of us are medically qualified and can not and should not offer you any advise on how to self medicate.

Please please go see your GP at least and explain what you've done......they will then be able to offer you professional medical advise.

Sorry if this is not what you want to hear but we can't condone or support self medicating.

Take care
Natasha

/links


----------



## magda_81 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanx for such an fast answer..But I dont even know if they use Clomid in my country..When I got the meds from lebanon..My ex husband just talked to the doctor by phone and expalined that we have been tryin to get pregnant for 2 years and my menstruation is regular ..But It just dosent want to happen..So he said take Clomid to start ouavaltion..and when u become pregnant take utrogestan soo u will not misscarrige..Coz I have been doin that too..

Maybe I shall tell a doctor here In Sweden that a doctor from aborad prescribed me this..And see what he says ..

Thanx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

If you've been trying to conceive for 2 years before you managed to get a consultant from abroad to prescribe clomid, and you've had miscarriages, perhaps you should be seeking professional fertility advise in Sweden.

I honestly think you need to go and see a fertility expert in your own country and not start taking unprescribed fertility drugs.

How did you get the drugs before ?  Did you never even see the consultant in Lebanon ?

Please, go see your GP/doctor and explain the situation...much better to do things properly and get the appropriate medical care and attention instead of taking things into your own hands.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## magda_81 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hmm...sorry to say ...That In sweden they dont think its a problem that I didnt concive fast.That I should be happy that I have 2 kids already..

They just dont take my words seriusly..I think!But the doctor In lebanon was right..I gave him some medical story about my life ..But he was true al though he said max 3 month And U will get pregnant..And I did..

How could he know that ..??And then I know from my ex husband sister that in Lebnon they do prescribe this if the woman doesnt consice in like 3 month of marriage ..maybe thats an traditional issue..Coz They must show that they r good women that they can give kids ...I really dont know..And maybe its wrong..

But i shall se what to do..It will take 10days before the pills come..And I want so much a baby now..

Longing for it like many others..My youngest is almost 6 now ..so its time!!


----------



## magda_81 (Apr 21, 2008)

But still I wonder if anyone here has been proscribed this comination like i was??

Thank full for answes..

Hugs Magda


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm sorry to say this but if you have 2 children already then I'm a little perplexed as to why you want to take clomid when you've not been prescribed it this time...honestly hun, it's not a good idea at all....for your health !

In Sweden they do have fertility treatments & fertility experts so I'm a bit confused why you're so against seeking professional advise.

I'm also very very surprised that in Lebanon they would automatically prescribe clomid if not conceived within 3 months...perhaps thats something to do with culture, I've no idea, but what I do know is that it can take up to a year, sometimes longer, to conceive....and that's in perfectly healthy couples.

I'm not sure that we can offer much in the way of advise to you I'm afraid as we just can't condone or support self medicating, as I already mentioned.

You mention this was with youe ex DH....have you actually had any standard tests to check your own fertility ?  Has your current partner had any tests to check their sperm ?  These are all things you must discuss with a professional before taking very potent fertility drugs.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

magda_81 said:


> But still I wonder if anyone here has been proscribed this comination like i was??
> 
> Thank full for answes..


As I mentioned, I'm afraid none of us are medically qualified so can't offer any advise on how to take these drugs.

Really sorry if not what you want to hear.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

I have to agree with Minxy on this one, we/us on this site cannot condone self medication i too would be concerned purchasing drugs from the internet as you do niot know exactly what you are getting, we also cant help you when you ask for advice on how to take a combination of drugs as we are not medically qualified

PLEASE do not go ahead + take any drugs you have ordered as has been suggested i think you are better going to seek a medical opinion form your general practitioner

xxx


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

Hiya Magda,
i know how hard it is to want to be able to get pregnant and not be able to   

You need to get some fertility tests done though to see what/if anything is the problem then get medication if needed from your own GP/fertility specialist.

I know it may take longer for referrals etc and its very frustrating but best to do it properly just in case there are any problems. There are some unscrupulous people out there selling what are meant to be the genuine drugs...what dosage have you ordered?  As minxy said you have no idea if they are or what they will do to you and genuine clomid can have some horrible side effects, especially if you take too strong a dose to start with. X


----------

